

Martin Kleppe: 1024+ Seconds of JS Wizardry - tarice
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTxtiLp1C8Y

======
tarice
The part about [http://aem1k.com/world/](http://aem1k.com/world/) begins
approximately 18 minutes in.

